# Branson Half Price Tickets -- Endorsement and Warning!



## Topeka Tom (May 28, 2007)

The half price ticket shop in Branson always seemed like a good deal to me and it still does.  No timeshare tours, no vacation plan presentations, as they say, No Bull!

But many, many people have been told to look for them across the street, west of Walgreens at the stoplight on 76-165.  THEY HAVE LEFT THE BUILDING!

What is there now is one of those traps for a vacation plan presentation.  Now, I'll leave it to you as to which is a bigger hosing, buying a timeshare from a developer or buying a vacation plan.  But in my experience, the travel plan presentation is much less fun because "we" are talking about an unknown [virtually worthless] commodity, as opposed to timeshare, where we know right away most of the truth from the lies and exaggerations.

Half Price Tickets still is in business and still would have my endorsement, just look for them on the south side of 76 pretty near 65.  I'm almost dead certain they are east of the yellow route turnoff, which means they are east of the Dick Clark Theater.

For the immediate future, the snake pit across from Walgreens is so newly staffed that they are ineffectual, which is good for potential victims, but expect that to change quickly as better talent is brought in, or perhaps just through evolution.  

Evolution?  Yeah, just think of the vampire finch.


----------



## JLB (May 29, 2007)

http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...n-half-price-tickets-endorsement-warning.html


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 29, 2007)

*No Longer Catterwampus From Titanic ?*

Shucks, we've been advising folks thinking about heading to Branson that they can get their 1/2 price tickets right there slantways across the intersection from The Titanic, the way it was when we were there last fall. 

Nothing stays the same, eh? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## libraria99 (May 29, 2007)

They actually now have two locations.  Addresses are on their website:

http://www.branson2for1tickets.com/


----------

